
Against the Singularity - tim333
http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/11/in-which-i-dishonor-the-prophet/
======
tim333
>The religion of the Singularity even gives us angels and demons...

I think it's a bit unfair in that you can just view the thing as the point
when AI gets much smarter than humans so we have a job figuring what's going
on.

